# Just Maybe A Release Date.



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Well.... I was talking to a tech today about my services issues 4g being down and all. 
Long story short...
He was telling me about the local store was prepping a bunch of new 4g Sim card and prepping a new phone.
I was like really. Would you be able to tell me what kind of phone it was. 
He said well I can't just say that yet (Guy is very smart by the way and knows in and outs. ) 
He said you'd have to find out tomorrow what the mystery phone is and I hinted "a galaxy Nexus and he started laughing and iI said ill take that as a yes.

So guys maybe tomorrow the 17 and its Thursday. We might be hit by a nexus...

If not don't quote as I am as excited as you guys are.

Please let it be right!

P.s. 
I know Verizon rep can't be trusted buuut this guy seems to know it all guy. He goes through forums and rooted phones but I didn't say I have one just incase.


----------



## Dr_w (Aug 6, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Well.... I was talking to a tech today about my services issues 4g being down and all.
> Long story short...
> He was telling me about the local store was prepping a bunch of new 4g Sim card and prepping a new phone.
> I was like really. Would you be able to tell me what kind of phone it was.
> ...


very cool thank you

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Not pulling anyone I'm just as excited to get this phone and my wife might kick me out...
Tomorrow could be details. Announcement or whatever. Or a bust again and just saw Droid life's tweet so.

Sucks.... I feel like a kid on Christmas morning.


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Not pulling anyone I'm just as excited to get this phone and my wife might kick me out...
> Tomorrow could be details. Announcement or whatever. Or a bust again and just saw Droid life's tweet so.
> 
> Sucks.... I feel like a kid on Christmas morning.


Honestly, I hope that you guys are right. Me and my wife will be the only ones to show up to my local store to get these HAHA.


----------



## spdivr1122 (Jun 10, 2011)

I hope tomorrow we at least get an announcement. This is unbearable. Thanks for the info


----------



## michaelkahl (Jul 25, 2011)

I do have a rep scheduled to call me so I hope this is true!


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Eazy said:


> Honestly, I hope that you guys are right. Me and my wife will be the only ones to show up to my local store to get these HAHA.


Lol.


----------



## Doodoostains (Jul 17, 2011)

:-(

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Well............


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Well............


Well indeed.


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

Just adding my two cents.... I was at a bachelor party for a buddy last weekend and one of our friends is a VZW rep. I was asking him if this phone was every gonna come out and he had this evil grin on his face and said he thinks Black Friday is gonna be the launch day, but wouldn't give me anymore info.

Well today I figured I would try hitting him up for some more info. He told me he just got the promo posters for it today (refused to send me a picture though) and said he thinks it's going to be by Black Friday.

I get the feeling he has more info, but is afraid he would get in trouble some how by leaking it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Dem389 said:


> Just adding my two cents.... I was at a bachelor party for a buddy last weekend and one of our friends is a VZW rep. I was asking him if this phone was every gonna come out and he had this evil grin on his face and said he thinks Black Friday is gonna be the launch day, but wouldn't give me anymore info.
> 
> Well today I figured I would try hitting him up for some more info. He told me he just got the promo posters for it today (refused to send me a picture though) and said he thinks it's going to be by Black Friday.
> 
> I get the feeling he has more info, but is afraid he would get in trouble some how by leaking it. Fingers crossed!


Not the first rep to state this. My source says the same. One week and a day away


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

He doesn't have more info. They don't tell front line reps crap. It's been proven. if he has a friend in marketing or PR however....


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> He doesn't have more info. They don't tell front line reps crap. It's been proven. if he has a friend in marketing or PR however....


My bad I should have been more clear, I kinda use the term VZW rep as a generic term to describe VZW employees. He is just a standard rep, He actually is in charge of the store he works out.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Dem389 said:


> Just adding my two cents.... I was at a bachelor party for a buddy last weekend and one of our friends is a VZW rep. I was asking him if this phone was every gonna come out and he had this evil grin on his face and said he thinks Black Friday is gonna be the launch day, but wouldn't give me anymore info.
> 
> Well today I figured I would try hitting him up for some more info. He told me he just got the promo posters for it today (refused to send me a picture though) and said he thinks it's going to be by Black Friday.
> 
> I get the feeling he has more info, but is afraid he would get in trouble some how by leaking it. Fingers crossed!


and again.


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

scoop0u812 said:


> and again.


And again what?


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

you win


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

scoop0u812 said:


> twice here, three there


What are you talking about? I posted that info one time on here.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ok. you are right


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Dem389 said:


> My bad I should have been more clear, I kinda use the term VZW rep as a generic term to describe VZW employees. He is just a standard rep, He actually is in charge of the store he works out.


Some stores are bigger than others, and depending on the market etc etc, he may know something.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Dem389 said:


> What are you talking about? I posted that info one time on here.


And once in another thread I read tonight....where is Rhyme when you need him????


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

i tried to tell the dude. hell i was just messin w/ him. then he denies it. oh well


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> And once in another thread I read tonight....where is Rhyme when you need him????


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Didn't I JUST read this thread? Am I seeing doubles? 3 12 hour shifts could be playing with my mind, but I could have sworn you three were in another thread having this exact same argument!


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I thought I already posted in this thread once .It must have been one of the other threads that looked like this one ,LoL.
I'm going to guess it wont be released on black friday.lol
Since everytime someone guesses the day it will be released on ,well it hasnt happened yet .


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like this thread was wrong lol. I wanted it to be right but knew it wouldn't be oh well I guess. Another week down.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I read where it was now rumored to be Dec.8 th

Sent from me


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

i read where it was now rumored to be Dec 25th.

You can pick it up in stores, where all the Verizon employees will have Santa Claus outfits to celebrate the launch, or you can have it shipped to you, and FedEx will do a special holiday delivery where a FedEx employee will come down your chimney in the middle of the night wearing a Santa suit and leave it under your tree. As a bonus, since we waited SO long for the release, it comes preinstalled with Jelly Bean.

Who's excited ????

P.S. I confirmed this with rickjames, a FedEx employee


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh God please don't say this. It sounds like the same old story of extending the release date till something better comes along look.at what happend to the poor bionic

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

davidnc said:


> I read where it was now rumored to be Dec.8 th
> 
> Sent from me


http://www.ubergizmo.com/2011/11/samsung-galaxy-nexus-headed-to-verizon-december-8th/


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> Oh God please don't say this. It sounds like the same old story of extending the release date till something better comes along look.at what happend to the poor bionic
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Again the Bionic was annoucned at CES in January. Then it took them till the start of September to actually get the device to the public. This is hardly even close to that situation.


----------

